# Ramco Horizontal/vertical band saw



## brav65 (Oct 27, 2014)

I spotted this saw listed on Craigslist http:http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/4726654566.html and want to know what you all think of this brand and what a good price should be for one.  It seems that the machine is old, but still in its original crate.  The seller sent me the pictures below.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Karl_T (Oct 27, 2014)

I have a Ramco Unoset tool and cutter grinder. Its an EXACT copy of the Cincinnati Monoset. My understanding, Cinci moved manufacturing to Taiwan along with all the tooling and designs and sold under the Ramco name.

So, Its pretty much a Cincinnati machine - top quality

Karl


----------



## Philco (Oct 27, 2014)

I bought the exact same saw probably 10 years ago. Mine is red in color but everything else appears identical. Mine has served me well over the years as a hobby metal worker. I bought mine from a local automotive repair shop in town. If I recall I think mine was still in a wood crate sitting in a back room. It's been so long I've forgot what I gave for it, but I'm thinking it was around $300.00. 
 These saws were sold buy traveling salesmen out of the back of a pickup truck. They would come around to shops with a load of shop type equipment like shop presses, transmission jacks, floor jacks, porta powers,band saws. They claimed that this was the last items to sell & they would make the shop owner a " good deal" if he bought everything on the truck. Most of the time the shops would use everything else except the band saw. 
I think you would be pleased with it if you get it for a decent price. Good Luck, Phil


----------



## pineyfolks (Oct 28, 2014)

Seems high on the price, but everything has sky rocketed now days. $300.00 to $400.00 was the selling price around here 10yrs ago. I bought mine used and have had very little problems with it.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 28, 2014)

Ok - I have that exact saw.   Philco hit it exactly right.  Our maintenance guys bought it from the roving gypsies truck.   After a little use, the blade kept coming off the tensioned wheel and they wrote it off as junk and it never got used after we bought a "real" saw. Amada HA-250W !!.   Several years later the owner was about to dumpster it so I offered to take it.   All it ended up needing was a new bronze bearing in the wheel hub and a bit of adjusting to track right.  The down feed damper cylinder was also not working.   Bottom line its a pretty decent saw for the home shop.  Not so much for industrial duty.  It was made in USA and at least as of a couple yrs ago they still sold parts for it.  I called about replacement blades and they were very reasonable $.   Enco or others may sell blades but the size 9'-7-1/2" x 1" size is an outlier.   NO It is in no way shape or form made by or equal in quality to anything Cinci ever made.     
But for $300-400 its not a bad deal.   I would jump on it and just be aware it could need a little fiddling not unlike some of the chicom ones.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 28, 2014)

I just read the ad.   $5k. Lol yeah right.  Even $1200 i dont think so.  If its brand new like they say $500 max..


----------



## brav65 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks!  I just offered $400 to leave a little room for negotiating.  I will update if the deal gets done.



Cheeseking said:


> I just read the ad.   $5k. Lol yeah right.  Even $1200 i dont think so.  If its brand new like they say $500 max..


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 29, 2014)

Brav if you do end up getting the saw,  heres a few little things i did to it.   
Made a dolly out of 2x6 lumber and some casters.   Sucker is heavy and its nice to be able to repo it depending on what your cutting like long stock etc.   my shop is somewhat tight so having it mobile is key.   Note the high tech caster brake
I also used some std air fittings and a flow control valve on the damper cyl.  Filled it with way oil  cuz it was handy.   This and the c clamp counter balance work great for down feed control.   Can you tell i scored a box of c clamps at auction lol.  
Couple pcs of foam rubber on the wheel guards keeps the rattles/noise down alot.


----------



## Cheeseking (Oct 29, 2014)

Brake


----------

